# Screen resolution since upgrade



## hunty99 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ,
Since upgrading to Windows 8 my monitor screen resolution has altered and I can't get it back using the usual method.

My monitor manufacturer recommends a setting of 1440x900 at 60HZ

Of the options offered by windows the nearest is
1152x864 at 64HZ although it recommends 1024x768 at 64HZ
It seems to recognise my monitor (LG L194WT)

Its driving me mad

Any suggestions welcome

Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What Video driver are you using?

Actually what video card do you have?


----------



## hunty99 (Nov 2, 2012)

I am afraid I don't know , how do I find out ?
Sorry to be a pain


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Open device manager by pressing the Windows key and the X key at the same time, pick Device Manager from the list, in device manager expand the Display Adapters tree
The name of the adapter will be listed, right click on it and select properties from the list, in the Driver tab of the properties box you will see the driver version and date.


----------



## hunty99 (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks ,
Info is

driver provider Microsoft

driver date 21/06/2006

driver version 6.2.9200 .16384


I clicked on the update driver button and apparently I am using the correct driver

Hope this makes some sense

Thanks again


----------



## hunty99 (Nov 2, 2012)

Trouble started after I had rashly done a "refresh" - lost tons of stuff


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not really that's the default Microsoft driver.

What brand and model PC is this?


----------



## hunty99 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi,
I managed to find out the following info on my computer ;

*System Model*Windows 8 Professional (build 9200)
Install Language: English (United Kingdom)
System Locale: English (United Kingdom)
Installed: 31/10/2012 15:44:27

Acer Aspire M1201 
System Serial Number: 9XQJD7ZU7P83915E002703
Enclosure Type: Desktop

*Processor a* *Main Circuit Board b*2.30 gigahertz AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core
256 kilobyte primary memory cache
1024 kilobyte secondary memory cache
64-bit ready
Multi-core (2 total)
Not hyper-threaded

Board: Acer RS740DVF 
Serial Number: 04VD83901391
Bus Clock: 200 megahertz
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. R03-B1 08/21/2008

Hope you can offer me some help



Thank you


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That is a AMD/ATI chipset use the auto detect lets see if there is a better driver available for it> AMD Driver Autodetect


----------



## hunty99 (Nov 2, 2012)

Ran the autodetect prog and got the following message

"unable to find your product or os"


----------



## linktopower (Aug 4, 2011)

You could always go to device manager, and look at the PCI\VEN_ of your video card/chip.

To do so, Just head over to the start screen and type in "System"
and from there click on Device manager (on the left side)
And from there look for "Display adapters" open that up. and left click proprieties the option that shows up.

from there you need to go to the "Details Tab" and click on Device details and change it to hardware ID's
This'll give the PCI\VEN on the piece of hard ware, just copy the details down and start looking them up.

I suggest looking at Google and PCI Vendor and Device Lists for the search on what the video card is.

I hope that helps you


----------



## worfking (Sep 1, 2012)

here are his specs
Acer Support: Acer Aspire M1201 Desktop Series Specifications


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Nice Auto detect doesn't work with Win 8............

Did you install Windows 8 32 bit or 64 bit?

Doesn't appear there are any Win8 specific drivers for the HD2000 series video adapter.
Try these Win7 drivers for 32bit> AMD Catalyst
or
These for 64bit> AMD Catalyst


----------



## linktopower (Aug 4, 2011)

And if for whatever reason can't install the drivers above ^ Just run the setup in compatibility mode for Windows 7. and that should get them to install, 
NOTE: This is only needed to be done if the drivers say you can't install them.

But I have a feeling you can install those driver's just fine.


----------



## hunty99 (Nov 2, 2012)

Not having any luck so far , not entirely sure what I am looking for here, I think I am looking for my computers video card and then the latest driver for it ? Would a new video card solve the problem ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you install Windows 8 32 bit or 64 bit?


----------



## hunty99 (Nov 2, 2012)

32 Bit


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

this link should be to the 
AMD Catalyst™ Display Driver
for Windows Vista/Windows 7 32-bit 
12.10	10/22/2012
AMD Catalyst

There is not a Windows 8 specific driver for your HD2000 series video or for the 7 series chipset.


----------



## hunty99 (Nov 2, 2012)

Clicked on the AMD Catalyst link and downloaded the prog. not sure what this does but it has not altered anything .


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

After downloading you will need to install it.


----------



## hunty99 (Nov 2, 2012)

I have installed the programme but still can't see what it does .

Sorry , I must appear pretty thick.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's the video driver package, have you check for resolutions since installing it?


----------



## hunty99 (Nov 2, 2012)

I installed the prog. but still don't see how it will help me


----------



## hunty99 (Nov 2, 2012)

Yes I checked the resolutions but there is no change from before


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does the driver show as the nvida driver now(in device manager)?


----------



## hunty99 (Nov 2, 2012)

No, still the same as before , its not looking good is it ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No since ATI has not updated their older drivers yet(if ever) all you have to use is the default Microsoft driver.
The concentration on updates and corrections will be on new hardware for a little bit as that's what the PC makers will be screaming about the older hardware may come in time.


----------



## hunty99 (Nov 2, 2012)

So, should I buy a new video card ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's a possibility, the catch is what power supply is currently in the PC(you'll have to remove the side cover and read the label for the brand and model), what is your primary use of the PC and what budget do you have?


----------



## hunty99 (Nov 2, 2012)

I have lots of photos and like to improve/ enhance them in Photoshop. With the resolution as it is all my photos look stretched sideways . As for budget , whatever it takes will be considered. 

I really appreciate all your help


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

A HD5450 card is all you would need, but it looks like the PC only comes with a 250w Power Supply which is just too small for any card.
Video card
Asus 1GB HD 5450 Silent Low Profile Graphics Card - EAH5450 SILENT/DI/1GD3(LP) - Scan.co.uk
Power Supply
This is more then enough but comparable quality lower wattage supplies actually cost more> Corsair Builder Series 80+ Bronze CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430W Power Supply (PSU) - CP-9020046-UK - Scan.co.uk


----------



## hunty99 (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks for the links to the recommended parts . I will let you know how I go on

Many thanks again
Best regards 
David


----------

